# Ferrets!! Warning: pic heavy!!



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Besides my 7 rats I also have two new ferrets, only 9 weeks old now.

Their names are Fable and Halo (yes after the Xbox games )
This one is Halo

















and Fable

















And here they are together so you can see the difference (I still get mixed up )
















And I also have a few pics when they were 5 weeks old








Fable








Halo


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww! I love ferrets and your two are sure cuties!


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

They are adorable, I hope you have fun with them, the 'war' dance is a lot more entertaining when they're young and still making up their own moves.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh, they're such beautiful babies. I've been considering getting ferrets in the future. They live a good long time. Sometimes I'm not sure I can keep going with such short lived animals as rats and mice. Ferrets would be a good way to break from rodents all together, while still having small animal companions.


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

HowlsOfAngels said:


> They are adorable, I hope you have fun with them, the 'war' dance is a lot more entertaining when they're young and still making up their own moves.


Tell me about it . Halos' war dance is already very entertaining as she spends a lot of it on her head ;D.


----------

